# Toro riding mower that will only turn right



## dhupe (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a toro riding mower that will only turn right. When I try to turn left the steering wheel just spins


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

dhupe said:


> I have a toro riding mower that will only turn right. When I try to turn left the steering wheel just spins


If it's rack & pinion steering I guess the left side of the rack is stripped. 
http://www.motorera.com/dictionary/pics/R/rack_steering.jpg

Price out a new rack before you lift a wrench in case the mower is old and the repair/replace decision is a close one.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess you aren't going to be able to run that in any Nascar races.


Do you have hydraulic or mechanical steering?


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Look underneath the tractor. Is there a pinon and "sector gear"?

Probably the sector gear is missing some teeth. 

Should be fairly easy to replace.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Turn your blades around backwards and cut a chute on the left side of your deck and mow in circles. Ha just kidding. You may just have a pin missing or something simple. That is not a mishap I have heard of before.


----------

